
Mixed Feelings (2007) - _Microft
https://www.wired.com/2007/04/esp/
======
_Microft
This was discussed two times already but looks interesting enough to submit it
again.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95206)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=615555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=615555)

